# Poodle coat vs the yorkshire terrier coat??



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Yes they can, but there are individual differences among Yorkies and there are individual differences among poodles.
For me, I find that the more often I bath them, the less they mat - 1-2 times a week baths, and I almost never have to worry about mats.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I have not had much experience of the Yorkie coat, but at 7 months he probably still has a fine puppy coat, with the adult coat just beginning to come through - poodles are notorious for matting during coat change, and anything that rubs wet hair is going to make it worse. I think poodles tend to be clipped more often than Yorkies (most pepole I know with terriers have them stripped twice a year). Perhaps that is why I have never had any trouble with Poppy's coat matting, although it is true we rarely get much snow!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

well I groomed both my mom's Gizmoand my eldest niece's Petey both yorkies, mind you this is a few years back, Yorkies like poodles need to be groomed daily, my niece did a lousy job brushing her dog out and always left a sweater on him in the winter so he matted terribly, Poor Petey but Mom was good about grooming her yorkie Gizmo so few to zero matts in the winter sweater wearing time.


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Yorkie coats are nothing like poodle coats. Leaving coats/sweaters/shirts on a dog will mat them terribly. Why the Asian Fusion style grooms have very short bodies, designed for dogs that are clothed. 

Most Yorkies are not groomed as often as they should be, long greasy hair, plus more. If kept brushed, all they need is regular bathing, feet, nails and faces trimmed, in a perfect world. But just as many Yorkies are kept very short for ease in care as any other breed. 

Poodle needs more regular grooming than a Yorkie and it is different and depending on size more time consuming and costly. And if a dog is badly matted, the best thing to do is take the hair short and start over. It does grow back. Humanity before vanity.


----------



## spotsonofbun (Jan 3, 2013)

He doesn't wear clothes inside just when he goes outside. The problem is not that my mum doesnt want to brush him its just that she doesnt seem to recognise that the small tangles are a problem especially when they are many. I don't think she is using the right brushes either they are not fine enough. 

She has already had him shaved down once and he has gone to the groomer I think twice or three times. I have told her that if he gets really tangled there is nothing else that can be done but a shave down. 

I had read on here about how to find the tangles and matts I had no idea how sneaky they are because he doesnt look very shabby. 

She was also bathing him frequently without removing all tangles. 

They think im being overly dramatic about this but she has said that she is going to take him to the groomer soon.


----------



## spotsonofbun (Jan 3, 2013)

When I get a poodle Ill be more prepared and have some brushes ready to start getting the pup used to the process. I don't think they grow up to like brushing very much if you only brush them once they are already tangled. 

When I met him as teeny puppy I knew about brushing all the way to the skin but he was so small and fragile we couldn't find a brush that went into the armpits ect and I was afraid that I would hurt him by bushing too deep. 

And just to clarify I don't live with my mother we live in different countries Im just here for the holidays and leaving soon.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

When you line brush, you really don't touch the skin. Timi is 11 months old, and just now starting to relax about the brushing, and she has never had a single tangle! It can take time, but it will pay off in the end. I just keep telling her, you are a poodle, you might as well get used to it!


----------



## Misfits (Dec 27, 2014)

Your mom's yorkie has probably not blown his puppy coat yet at only 7 months old. The adult hair usually has quite a different texture than the puppy hair. If he does wear clothes often, she'll probably need to keep him clipped in a shorter "puppy cut" but should be able to keep him mat free with a good daily brushing. I have a yorkie and a pair of toy poodles, and find the yorkie grooming much easier to keep up with than the poodles.


----------



## spotsonofbun (Jan 3, 2013)

He is kept short but yes I think its probably a combination of not brusing correctly and him going through coat change. The clothes can't be avoided as he is Icelandic the alternative is to keep him inside for 7 months. 

Ill make sure to be prepared for this when I get a poodle. I've never had dogs like these so I had no point of reference. I had read about it but there is always a leap from theory to practice. its a bit more tricky than I expected.


----------



## spotsonofbun (Jan 3, 2013)

UPDATE: his tangles/matts have been shaved off


----------

